
Lines of code that changed the world - gricardo99
https://slate.com/technology/2019/10/consequential-computer-code-software-history.html
======
froh
What a clickbait headline... Entertaining article actually, with nice code
snippets.

Actual subtitle:

"Apollo 11, the JPEG, the first pop-up ad, and 33 other bits of software that
have transformed our world."

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll change everything to merely the world in the title above.

